# Looking at buying 154,000 Wyndham bonnet creek points



## Veroheadhunter (Jul 23, 2018)

im totally new to the timeshare game. If I buy 154k “even year” points with a maintenance fee of 605 is this a good deal? Our goal is to stay at places for 2-3 nights. Most hotels are $150-$200+ A night and for 605 a year it seems like a no brainer  if the points give us 10 or more nights. 

So my questions. 
Can I get 10 nights or more for this amount of points?

We would look at using them more for hotel rooms then actual resort because we take smaller 2-3 day trips vs a whole week at a resort plus my daughter is a competitive equestrian and we often have to go to horse shows for weekends. 

Is there a list/directory of places to stay?

Can I trade these points for other resorts?

How valuable are they at RCI or other point systems


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 23, 2018)

If you are staying Sunday-Thursday nights they are a lot less points than Friday and Saturday nights. You will get 2 reservation transactions with 154k points and after that will pay $19 for each reservation you book online. $39 if you call in to book. I'm not sure if you are using short stays if you will have enough housekeeping credits so might end up having to pay for more. Depending on the resort, week nights vs weekends, and the season you might be able to get 10 nights but few would be more realistic. But I doubt that you have off season week nights and not staying at the newer resorts in mind.

The new directory is out and if you look at that thread on the Wyndham forum you can see a link to it. You will be able to see all the resorts and also look at the point charts for the resorts to see what your points will get you.

Those maintenance fees are very good so I would grab this if the price is right and look for something else to get you some more points. If you own at least 231,000 you will only pay .58 per thousand for the program fee instead of the minimum of $131.

I asked the moderators to move this to the Wyndham forum so you get more help.


----------



## skotrla (Jul 23, 2018)

Veroheadhunter said:


> im totally new to the timeshare game. If I buy 154k “even year” points with a maintenance fee of 605 is this a good deal? Our goal is to stay at places for 2-3 nights. Most hotels are $150-$200+ A night and for 605 a year it seems like a no brainer  if the points give us 10 or more nights.
> 
> So my questions.
> Can I get 10 nights or more for this amount of points?
> ...



1BR is 166K points a week at peak - 12% of a week per weeknight (20K) and 20% on weekends (33K).  154K biennial = 77K/year, which will get you <4 nights during the week.

See line 172 of the attached chart:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Qg7jd4yPldw-HPWaPkVk1E68KsETwoIuyBFnJPulkgw/edit?usp=sharing

-Scott


----------



## Veroheadhunter (Jul 23, 2018)

skotrla said:


> 1BR is 166K points a week at peak - 12% of a week per weeknight (20K) and 20% on weekends (33K).  154K biennial = 77K/year, which will get you <4 nights during the week.
> 
> See line 172 of the attached chart:
> 
> ...


Hey Scott. Thanks. If I read this right the numbers are for a week stay. For example quiet week in old towne says 77. So that 77,000 for the week. So I could get 2 weeks in old towne for my 156,000 points. I see it cots 19 to book. What else would it cost? Any other fees?
Lastly can I stay for a few nights or are these week type places only?


----------



## Veroheadhunter (Jul 23, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> If you are staying Sunday-Thursday nights they are a lot less points than Friday and Saturday nights. You will get 2 reservation transactions with 154k points and after that will pay $19 for each reservation you book online. $39 if you call in to book. I'm not sure if you are using short stays if you will have enough housekeeping credits so might end up having to pay for more. Depending on the resort, week nights vs weekends, and the season you might be able to get 10 nights but few would be more realistic. But I doubt that you have off season week nights and not staying at the newer resorts in mind.
> 
> The new directory is out and if you look at that thread on the Wyndham forum you can see a link to it. You will be able to see all the resorts and also look at the point charts for the resorts to see what your points will get you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for moving it. 
What are housekeeping credits.


----------



## Veroheadhunter (Jul 23, 2018)

skotrla said:


> 1BR is 166K points a week at peak - 12% of a week per weeknight (20K) and 20% on weekends (33K).  154K biennial = 77K/year, which will get you <4 nights during the week.
> 
> See line 172 of the attached chart:
> 
> ...


Sorry. Saw if I went further you could get points price per night


----------



## skotrla (Jul 24, 2018)

Veroheadhunter said:


> Hey Scott. Thanks. If I read this right the numbers are for a week stay. For example quiet week in old towne says 77. So that 77,000 for the week. So I could get 2 weeks in old towne for my 156,000 points. I see it cots 19 to book. What else would it cost? Any other fees?
> Lastly can I stay for a few nights or are these week type places only?



You got it, but for 154K points, you'll be paying $605/year for a total of $1210. You can stay shorter stays - it's roughly 12% of a week per weeknight and 20% per weekend night.  There are housekeeping and booking fees per stay, but you get credit for ~1 stay per 77K points.  If you save half your points to the next year (by Apr 1 for Jan 1 point allocations, $39 fee), your housekeeping credits will carry over, but I don't think your booking fee does. 

Here's a table with various fees:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uf6xo4XB9BRvK_4L7iUYqZaRTLwKVaP1Xno5ZyW-S-M/edit?usp=sharing

-Scott


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 24, 2018)

The link to the new directory is in the thread titled: The new directory is here. It is 20 or 21 threads down on the page and was started on June 19th by Richelle.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 24, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Those maintenance fees are very good so I would grab this if the price is right and look for something else to get you some more points.



The MFs are not good because it’s a biennial ownership and they would be hit hard by the minimum program fee, bringing the total rate paid over $7/k.

Also, housekeeping fees would almost certainly become a factor if you’re only staying two nights at a time. And if you wanted to use your points in the odd years, you may find yourself paying a fee for points deposit. And finally, many (all?) resorts have a three-night minimum during prime season, depending on when you’ll be traveling. Or you’d have to wait inside 90 days to book only two nights, in which case the unit/dates you want may not be available.

tl;dr I don’t think a Wyndham timeshare ownership is a good match for what you want to do.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 24, 2018)

I just realized that perhaps the idea of getting 10 nights is possibly based on the fact that Wyndham Rewards points give a free night for 15,000? But they are basically unrelated in this context. Take a look at the current directory here and see what it would take to stay where you want: http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/index.php


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 24, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> The MFs are not good because it’s a biennial ownership and they would be hit hard by the minimum program fee, bringing the total rate paid over $7/k..



You are absolutely correct. I forgot that it is an eoy deed.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 25, 2018)

$605 for 154k biennial already sounds like it has a higher program fee  I pay $56/month for a 210k even.

I have 2 even use year contracts. They are a pain. I bought an odd to balance out the points on one of them. I really should buy an odd WBC to match my even, but I already have too many points. 

In hindsight, I'd leave the biennial contracts for someone else to deal with.


----------

